
Deep learning for chatbots: Part 1: Introduction - adamnemecek
http://www.wildml.com/2016/04/deep-learning-for-chatbots-part-1-introduction/
======
ColinWright
For those of us with poorer eyesight, how can I increase the contrast on sites
like this? I'm finding more and more websites are using themes that to me just
look like mush, and I've resorted on occasion to automating a screen capture
and contrast adjustment on the image.

Is there something that can help me? Why is the world turning to grey-on-grey
themes?

